# Soggy on the Green



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

According to eye-witness accounts, one of our local heros was wrastling a monster brown last weekend and decided to experience the fish world first hand. Unfortunately their guide tied a faulty knot and the fish was free to go. Does anyone have the full story?

Berg?

John?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> According to eye-witness accounts, one of our local heros was wrastling a monster brown last weekend and decided to experience the fish world first hand. Unfortunately their guide tied a faulty know and the fish was free to go. Does anyone have the full story?
> 
> Berg?
> 
> John?


Yes, this story is true, and I stand as an eyewitness to the entire ordeal. After a lengthy battle with, a true monster of a brown trout, our local hero found out first hand just how cold the water on The Green really is this time of year. A nameless friend, not an actual guide, picked out the perfect bug and tied it on said hero's line. Then, after about 2 casts our hero hooked a fish so enormous that eventually the knot failed. After this catastrophic, and heart wrenching, equipment failure the hero lost his balance, and he went down in the water. I personally believe that he had every intention of chasing after that big old fish, but when he felt the cold water rushing down his waders his mind was changed in an instant. Nevertheless, to his credit he fished hard and wet from head to toe the remainder of the day without complaining even once. The hero's wife was once overheard saying, "that my man is made of twisted steel and sex appeal." I personally believe that just the first part of this statement is true.

And that's the way I remember what actually took place on 06/08/2008. 

As for the friend who tied the faulty knot...well, I'll just say that this friend learned how to tie them from Tree. So, Blame Tree for the whole incident, as he teaches others to tie faulty granny knots that simply do not hold up under the enormous pressures created by 7.5 pound (by all professional guesstimates) Brown trout. >>O


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

It's all true, and he wasn't even drinking.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bart fell in the drink? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Bart fell in the drink? :lol:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


>


So can we take that as an admission that the allegations are true?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, at least you kept fishing. Good job, Pro. You're not a girlie man. :lol: Sorry you missed the beastly one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Petersen said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I did take a dip early in the day, but my heroism was not present. I can attest to the Green being anatomy shrinking cold in early June, and the water is moving FAST. I humbly admit I am lacking in the fly fishing skills arena, but thanks to Berg and Wapiti67 I had a BLAST!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, we all had a good time. However, the fishing was very tough. Surface action was nearly nonexistent the entire day and, with the river raging, most of the fish were down deep taking very small bugs. Just so you know, there are plenty of cicadas clicking in the trees about 2.3 miles above little hole, but the fish in that area would not consider looking at them fished alone or with a dropper. We landed a few fish and had a great time…any day on The Green is a good day. I enjoyed my time with those two crazy hillbillies. :lol: Thanks to them for joining me at a great stress reduction seminar.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report... Cicadas out huh.... Sounds like I have a couple of streams to visit up there really soon. I love big bug season!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough or not....it was a trip to remember....the wind sucked big time...I think I lost more bugs then any of the other two, I need to remember the age old mantra often repeated by a "mike".....SET THE [email protected]($!&G HOOK!!!!! :roll: I think I need some casting lessons...but, too repeat Berg and PRO....Best flyfishing trip in a LONG time...oh, the water was WAY cold...i got a leak on the way back...****!!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Great story guys. At least you didn't loose it from someone pulling on your line, I've lost a few big fish on the green that way (fishing with rookies of course).


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I've got some pics, and I will post a few tomorrow.

Rust Stains. That's funny :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BERG said:


> Yes, I've got some pics, and I will post a few tomorrow.
> 
> *Rust Stains. That's funny* :lol:


SHUT UP!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

OK


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BERG said:


> OK


It wasn't rust, since galvanized steel doesn't rust. :roll: It was 'stink bait'. 8)


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

There's not any catfish in that section of The Green Pro. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BERG said:


> There's not any catfish in that section of The Green Pro. :roll:


Thanks for telling me that now. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have decided to accept the job of Berg's publicist and multimedia counselor.

A few pics of wapiti67.










[attachment=0:btgd0klc]IMGP0136.jpg[/attachment:btgd0klc]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Pics, sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Dude, that is great!


I get it. :lol:


----------

